
A VC on what it takes to be a phenomenal entrepreneur - AndrewWarner
http://mixergy.com/mark-suster-venture-capital-entrepreneur/
======
AndrewWarner
We talked about a lot of the tough conversations you need to be willing to
have as an entrepreneur. Here's how he suggested one entrepreneur whose
company should renegotiate with her clients:

I said, “Go back to your customers and tell them: ‘Times have changed. I need
you to either pay me a little more money for the contract so I can support it,
or I’m going to have to cut on my development costs and my support costs
because I can’t build a profitable company. Now what you need as a customer is
you want a really strong supplier. I think you still really believe in this
vision of what we built, but I need to be strong. And to be strong I need to
make profits. And by the way, when you’re a billion dollar company it’s really
no sweat to you. And by the way, if you change this agreement, I’m committing
to you I will bust my a-- to make you successful. But I need a little give.’”

